# Related Sites > SQL Course >  About Normalize

## vashirapong

I have study in Database Technology course, so I have a little problem with the normalize topic, I don't understand, why I must normalize the data before store in database with MySQL program ?  and how to do ? I need some help

----------


## rmiao

Reduce data redundancy and improve data integrity, should your professor tell you why and how?

----------


## vashirapong

Thanks for your suggestion, I know, I must try hard study more than this.

----------

